# Barking at people on walks



## Otthorn (Mar 13, 2013)

Our 10 month old female vizsla has developped a bad habit of barking at strangers that we meet on walks. It tends to be when we are on a path with someone approaching in front of us. She stops in her tracks then barks running towards them. Advice on why she is behaving this way and how to stop her from doing this would be very much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Isn't that cute :-* what happens when she gets close to them? As long as she is not violent, she is only talking to them, and you.

Our little spaniel mix did or still does exactly the same. Exposure to more diverse situations cured most of it. 
Punishing her in the act will simply make things worse, IMO. Dog will think the punishment came because of the stranger approaching.

I usually say this... if you carry treats, you can throw one on the ground for her, but I don't carry treats so have only my good looks to rely upon.
I taught her to look at me on command... that seemed to help. 

Enjoy, don't feel frustrated, work with her like at a three year old child level.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't have a lot of experience with this, but I read this thread that might help:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2778.msg18581.html#msg18581

Good luck


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, Fonix... I corrected a spelling mistake I made in that post  RBD is the bomb 8)


----------

